# Schleie entschuppen??



## Greatfishhunter (3. Mai 2009)

Meine Frage an euch ist. Wie kann ich Schleie am Besten schuppen, denn ich hatte einige gefangen nur konnte ich die kleinen Schuppen nicht entfernen. da ist es ja einfacher Barsche zu schuppen als Schleie. Gibt es dabei einen Trick. Wie macht ihr denn das???

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## angelarne (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Oder vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen Tip, wie man diese fette Schleimschicht bei den Schleien vor der Zubereitung entfernen kann? Weil in der Pfanne gebraten wird die Haut immer ungenießbar, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## antonio (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schleien werden vor der Zubereitung nicht geschuppt ebensowenig wie Forellen.



na dann viel spaß beim schuppen essen, wenn die haut mitgebraten wird.

antonio


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Ganz einfach. Wie bei einer bayrischen Weißwurscht. Die wird auch mit der Haut zubereitet und auf dem Teller zieht man sie ab. Keine Sorge, der Vergleich hinkt nicht. Die meisten essen einen Fisch eh wie eine Wurscht; und jammern dann über die Gräten! :q


----------



## antonio (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

wenn ich die haut nicht mitessen will brauch ich sie auch nicht mit zuzubereiten(forelle und karpfen blau mal ausgenommen).
dann wird sie vor dem zubereiten weggehaun.

antonio


----------



## Sledge (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Eben, Haut komplett abziehen, wie beim Barsch, und dann braten|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn ich die haut nicht mitessen will brauch ich sie auch nicht mit zuzubereiten(forelle und karpfen blau mal ausgenommen).
> dann wird sie vor dem zubereiten weggehaun.
> 
> antonio


 
Dann mußt Du Dich aber drauf einstellen, das Dir der Fisch "zerbröselt"...:g


----------



## antonio (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du Dich aber drauf einstellen, das Dir der Fisch "zerbröselt"...:g




wenn die haut dranbleibt, dann wird vorher richtig entschuppt und entschleimt.
sonst hat man das phänomen einiger fischgaststätten man sieht sie noch lange nicht aber riechen tuts schon heftig.

antonio


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Nicht nur, dass die Haut das Bratstück zusammenhält, sie verhindert ja so ganz nebenbei auch noch, dass der Fisch trockener wird, als es nötig wäre. Die Schleie hat sowieso ein sehr festes Fleisch. Dem sollte man gerecht werden. Darum gibt es ja z.B. auch die Zubereitungsart eines ganzen Fisches im Salzmantel. Der wird dann auch nicht mitgefressen!

Oder lasst es euch halt vom Board-Chefkoch, dem Thomas, erklären, sollte wirklich Aufklärungsbedarf bestehen.


----------



## schadstoff (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Isst halst die frage ob du nur die schuppen loswerden willst und die haut behalten oder aber ohne haut.


2tes wäre einfacher da nur die Haut an der rückenflosse einritzen und mit den fingern links und rechts reinpopeln und anschliessend wie beim karnickel einfach runterziehen.

1tens ist mit mehr dreck und arbeit verbunden.

am Schwanzende mit nem Nagel auffm Holz festnageln, hinter die kiemen greifen und den fisch Strecken so das sich die schuppen sträuben und dann kasst du ihn schuppen !!


lg schadstoff


----------



## lorn (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

2 kronkorken auf nen stück holz geschraubt, 2 mal über den fisch drübergehen und alle gräten draußen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Ich kann Martin und Andal nur beipflichten. Eine Schleie vor dem Braten zu schuppen oder gar abzuziehen ist zum einen Unsinn und zum zweiten unnötig.


----------



## schadstoff (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Jein denn nach dem braten lößt sich die haut mit ab ...und wenn man diese gerade erhalten will heißt die devise abziehen ....

kleiner tipp haut ist manchmal das beste ....ich möcht auch keine ente ohne haut haben


----------



## schadstoff (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Öhmmm sry meinte devise ist dann abschuppen


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Schleien werde nicht entschuppt (ebensowenig wie Forellen) ...

die Schleimschicht kann man etwas wegnehmen, wenn man die Hände mit Salz einreibt und dann die Schleie damit abreibt, der Schleim rubbelt sich dann etwas weg ...

PS: Irgendwie habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass tatsächlich ratgebende Poster hier noch nie sich eine Schleie gemacht haben ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Geht doch ganz leicht.|rolleyes

Brett mit Nagel. Den durch den Fischschwanz. Und dann mit steil aufgesetzter Gabel immer hin und her.#6

Dabei fliegen die Schuppen nur so.

Also nicht unbedingt in der Küche machen.:g


----------



## udoopn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*



> Brett mit Nagel. Den durch den Fischschwanz. Und dann mit steil aufgesetzter Gabel immer hin und her.#6



Oder den Fisch in eine Alditüte stecken, mit einem Gummiband luftdicht verschließen und dann für eine Woche auf die Heizung legen. Danach lassen sich die Schuppen wunderbar mit einem Gummirakel entfernen.
 |wavey:


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Man sagt ja den Briten eine schlechte Küche nach, was wirklich nicht den Tatsachen entspricht, man muss nur wissen was und wo. Aber was hier so an "Küchentipps" gegeben wird, toppt jedes diesbezügliche Vorurteil. Es wäre wirklich zielführender, wenn sich nicht nur Hurra-ich-kann-kochen-auf-die-Tüte-fertig-los-Köche zu Wort melden würden. #h


----------



## schadstoff (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schleien werde nicht entschuppt (ebensowenig wie Forellen) ...
> 
> die Schleimschicht kann man etwas wegnehmen, wenn man die Hände mit Salz einreibt und dann die Schleie damit abreibt, der Schleim rubbelt sich dann etwas weg ...
> 
> PS: Irgendwie habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass tatsächlich ratgebende Poster hier noch nie sich eine Schleie gemacht haben ...



Na was können wir dann froh sein das es dich gibt ^^


----------



## heldenburg (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Also ich würde sie mit haut und allem braten und dann einfach nur das Fleisch essen, finde bei schleihen schmeckt die Haut eh nicht.


----------



## Grundwusel (23. April 2013)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Hallo |wavey: !
Also Schleien werden immer mit einer Gabel entschuppt. Das wurde uns als wir noch Schulkinder waren schon so von den Alten gezeigt. 
Allerdings ist eine geräucherte Schleie vom Geschmack besser als eine Forelle und das ohne entschuppen.


----------



## Vanner (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Ich hab Schleien noch nie geschuppt, nur den Schleim entfernt. Das Schuppen ist auch gar nicht nötig das diese sehr klein sind und man es nicht mal merkt wenn man sie mit isst.


----------



## arno (24. April 2013)

*AW: Schleie entschuppen??*

Moin.
Schleien reibe ich nur mit Salz ab, da geht der Schleim gut ab.
Schleienhaut ißt man nicht mit.
Deshalb kann man sie so braten.
Salz und Pfeffer dann in Mehl wälzen und in der Pfanne bei niedriger Temperatur braten.
Niedrig heist bei mir auf Stufe 8 auf dem Zeranfeldofen.


----------

